# Headboard/footboard



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

got a unique opportunity, based on an idea from my wife.

build a bench, with an antique headboard and footboard. the one she found also had the side rails with it, and I used those for the frame of the seating area.

pics in the following order.

how it all started


assembled. the only new wood, was a piece of 20" wide edge glued finger joint board I used for the flip top.


painted waiting for the bench

finally the bench and a piano hinge.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Holy smoke I'm glad my wife doesn't follow 2Cool. That's beautiful!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice work. I was going to show my wife...

And then I thought No I better not


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work!! Your wife had a great idea and you turned it into a beautiful bench. Good job.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

thanks folks......high praise coming from this board...


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*My wife had the same great idea....*

Moved my daughters room, she only had the headboard, no footboard...
Wife decided she needed a new bench.. Gotta love Pinterest.. I wish I had the footboard, it would have made things way easier.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Both benches look great. Nice work.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool idea and great work on both!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Like others....awesome idea and quality work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Both looks so nice - awesome work!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

